# bluetooth on asus ux31

## xtx

in the kernel i enabled every possible setting in bluetooth and my adapter is detected, bluetooth icon shows up in the kde system tray, however i am not able to discover any devices nor are any devices able to discover my laptop.

kernel 3.2.1-gentoo-r2

bluez and bluez-firmware are installed

```
ps -ae | grep hcid

ps -ae | grep sdpd

```

^neither command produces output

----------

## xtx

anybody have any idea what's going on? on my desktop with a usb bluetooth dongle as soon as I got the right kernel compiled and the bluetooth icon showed up in my tray everything worked. i don't know where the error is on my laptop... like I said the kernel seems to be compiled correctly (too much is enabled in fact, I need to go back and remove the drivers it isn't using), bluetooth starts up without errors, but it just doesn't detect anything nor is it detected by anything

----------

## Slevin

Are the devices discoverable?

Means is the inquiry scan enabled?

```
hciconfig hci0 piscan
```

(or just "iscan")

should make your device discoverable.

----------

## xtx

yes, the devices were discoverable. my desktop was discovering my phone at the same time that my laptop was not. i then checked 'discoverable' for my laptop and tried to detect it with my desktop and my phone but neither could find it.

----------

